

Of “Free” trials and credit cards - dshrenik
http://www.shrenikdevasani.com/product/of-free-trials-and-credit-cards/

======
sumitgt
I always believed asking for Credit Cards and verifying it before giving away
a free trial was a way to ensure that same person does not repeatedly use the
free trial with different email accounts.

I guess, there can only be a limited number of Credit Cards a person can get
access to. But I can create any number of gmail accounts I want.

~~~
jlgaddis
You can, yeah, but that's a lot of work to do over and over again to save a
few bucks.

To me, requiring a credit card for a "free trial" is a company's way of saying
that I probably won't like your product enough to keep using it after the
trial period so you're gonna try to get whatever you can out of me however you
can.

I've signed up, used an app/site for a few hours or a day, then completely
forgot about it until I saw the charge on my credit card statement. Other
times, I didn't realize up front that "simply cancel before the 30 day trial
is up" really meant "jump through a bunch of hoops we've put in place to make
it as hard for you to cancel as possible" (to the point where it was much
easier to just dispute the charge).

